# ماكينة صناعة مواسير البولي بروبلين( pp-r)



## ابو يوسف (8 أغسطس 2012)

اليوم اقدم لكم شرح عن طريق الصور لصناعه ومراحل صناعه مواسير البولي بروبلين






اولا الفيدر

ووضع الخامه فى الادوس او الهبر او السايلوا وهؤلاء الاسماء نفس الشئ











ثانيا الشاشه

وعن طريق الشاشه سوف نتحكم فى درجه حراره الفرن والقوالب والسخانات وسرعه الجرار








ثالثا : القوالب ( الدكر والجلبة )


وهما المسئولين عن فطر الماسوره وسمك الماسوره





رابعا : حمام الفاكيوم والتبريد


وذلك لتبريد الماسوره حتى نثبت على الشكل والقطر المعين














خامسا : الجرار


وهو المسئول عن سحب الماسوره من بدابه الخط الى نهايته






سادسا واخيرا : المنشار


وهذا اخر مرحلة فى خط الانتاج ويتم تقطيع الماسوره حسب الطول المطلوب




 






















​


----------



## Eng_Wael_Jouda (22 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
انا شغال فى مكن صناعه المواسير وعندى مشكله 
وهى ان الجرار يوجد به تنتيش ومش عارف احل المشكله دى خالص ارجوا الافاده


----------

